# Herbs, vitamins that can hurt you



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I know since many of us find only limited help from prescription drugs, we sometimes use herbs and supplements to help with certain symptoms. This is an important article for everyone to read - especially those who don't have a doctor helping them decide which herbs and supplements to take, or in what doses.http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/08/20/herbs...html#cnnSTCText


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This information is very useful for those of us who do supplement widely and regularly. I know there are a number of substances which can be useful but also share in slight blood thinning. While this has never been a particular problem for me, were I to be involved in an incident that required immediate surgery, it would probably be useful to have some sort of identification of that usage, like on a Medic-Alert bracelet.As far as working with your doctor, I have only ever met one who showed any interest in what I have been taking. For the rest, it is usually a case of "Just keep doing what you are doing." (Curiously, my dentist and his hygienists seems to refer to my list more than any doctor.) The only useful information has come from the guide that the pharmacists have for drug interaction, and that is still well behind in providing definitive answers, since so many of these products have not been tested across the range of pharmaceuticals. I generally try to err on the side of caution in dosage, myself, and never take anything for very long from which I don't get some kind of palpable benefit. Mark


----------

